# Game 5: Phoenix Suns (1-3) @ Charlotte Bobcats (1-1) - 11/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ha oops. Didn't know there was a game.


Suns are up 60-46 at halftime.

Beasley 16pts 5 rebs 4 assts 3 blks


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Easily Beasley's best game so far Gortat has really stepped his game up this year on D. Didn't see it coming. I guess playing the Bobcats will do that for you though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, now it's 85-83 Suns start of the 4th. 35 pts for Cats in that 3rd.


----------

